# RR: 187. Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	De Larrocha, Frühbeck de Burgos (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1984)










2.	Haskil, Markevitch (cond.), Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux	(1960)










3.	Rubinstein, Jordá (cond.), San Francisco Symphony Orchestra	(1957)










4.	Argerich, Barenboim (cond.), Orchestre de Paris	(1986)










5.	Bavouzet, Mena (cond.), BBC Philharmonic Orchestra	(2011)










6.	De Larrocha, Comissiona (cond.), L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande	(1970)










7.	Colom, Pons (cond.), Orquesta Ciudad de Granada	(1996)










8.	Soriano, Argenta (cond.), Spanish National Orchestra	(1957)










9.	Curzon, Jordá (cond.), New Symphony Orchestra	(1951)










10.	Entremont, Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1961)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	De Larrocha, Frühbeck de Burgos (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1984)
2.	Haskil, Markevitch (cond.), Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux	(1960)
3.	Rubinstein, Jordá (cond.), San Francisco Symphony Orchestra	(1957)
4.	Argerich, Barenboim (cond.), Orchestre de Paris	(1986)
5.	Bavouzet, Mena (cond.), BBC Philharmonic Orchestra	(2011)
6.	De Larrocha, Comissiona (cond.), L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande	(1970)
7.	Colom, Pons (cond.), Orquesta Ciudad de Granada	(1996)
8.	Soriano, Argenta (cond.), Spanish National Orchestra	(1957)
9.	Curzon, Jordá (cond.), New Symphony Orchestra	(1951)
10.	Entremont, Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1961)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

